# Aggression in pups



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi everyone! I have a question about Cuddles showing some agression for the first time. 

Twice since she has come home from the hospital she has either growled at us and one time bit my hubby. My husband brought home a bully stick to her and she freaked out about it. He reached over to move her and she bit his hand. Now I have seen other dogs protect their food, and it wasnt the smartest thing for him to touch her while she had the new tresure, but what Im wondering is if she can be trained to not show this agression with her food. 

She has had flossies before and we could even play with her while she had one, this bully stick was different. Should we just let her have her space while she has this treat or can we somehow train her not to be agressive with her food?

Ive just been taking the stick away when she growls at me or bites and she goes back to her sweet self.

I had a poodle who did this and we just left her alone, but I am wondering if there is another approach. My poodle became quite agressive around kids later in life and started biting for no good reason, and I am hoping to avoid this at all cost.

Thanks for the advice!
Kristi and Cuddles

Ps. It feels so good to worry about top knots and bully sticks instead of her surviving parvo :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

As you found with your Poodle, ignoring the warning signs of aggressive behavior only allows it to escalate. Since you have a young child, this is especially dangerous behavior.

I'd suggest trying the nothing in Life is Free program. It puts you in charge of the resources.

http://k9deb.com/nilif.htm

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/nothingfree.htm

http://www.sspca.org/Dogs/TANSTAAFL.html


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Ladysmom thanks for those links. The first line in the first link mentions agression comming on due to sickness, and although it's early, I was beginning to wonder if her sickness had something to new with her newfound behavior with the treat. Like I said we have never seen this in her before.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 19 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709463


> Ladysmom thanks for those links. The first line in the first link mentions agression comming on due to sickness, and although it's early, I was beginning to wonder if her sickness had something to new with her newfound behavior with the treat. Like I said we have never seen this in her before.[/B]


It certainly could be, but it's best not to make any excuses for aggressive behavior. The NILF program is an excellent one.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww poor little Cuddles...bless her. She is probably so tired of being touched, prodded, tested...and all of it...oh bless her sweet heart.

But ladies Mom is right...you can't let it go....it's her way of saying "DON'T TOUCH ME". But there are other ways sweet Cuddles can tell you, other then an aggressive way.

My little Mia, one time...just one time...growled at me, she had her back to me, when chewing her bone...she probably was soooooooooo tired of Leo taking it from her....I don't think she realized it was me, but I still consulated about her behavior and also bought a book, recommended by JMM, which is wonderful. If you want, you can PM me with you address, and I can send it to you. I'm not sure her is a guarding issue, but I would be happy to send it to you, if you would like.

Giver her big kisses and hugs from us...we are so proud of her...and you. :wub: :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The book is called Mine! by Jean Donaldson
http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DTB740

This is called resource guarding and you do need to nip it in the bud. Do the exercises in the book. The NILIF is also a great thing. In addition, getting her into a basic obedience class will also help teach her to look to you for guidance.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 19 2009, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709727


> The book is called Mine! by Jean Donaldson
> http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DTB740
> 
> This is called resource guarding and you do need to nip it in the bud. Do the exercises in the book. The NILIF is also a great thing. In addition, getting her into a basic obedience class will also help teach her to look to you for guidance.[/B]



Yup Jackie that's it!! I love it! And would be very happy to share


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you you think this book would also help with Hunter's issue of barking at my husband when he comes up the stairs and tries to get in bed?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 19 2009, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709750


> Do you you think this book would also help with Hunter's issue of barking at my husband when he comes up the stairs and tries to get in bed?[/B]



I actually thing it would. It addresses guarding of all sorts...awww....seems Hunter is guarding Mommy and her space from Daddy. :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 19 2009, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709762


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 19 2009, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709750





> Do you you think this book would also help with Hunter's issue of barking at my husband when he comes up the stairs and tries to get in bed?[/B]



I actually thing it would. It addresses guarding of all sorts...awww....seems Hunter is guarding Mommy and her space from Daddy. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


yeah, he is a little love but is very protective of his time with Mommy and the bed he shares with her  

I know you have heard it a million time but I love seeing all the photos of your little ones - I have never had a puppy so I have enjoyed watching them grow and learn new things!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 19 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709440


> Hi everyone! I have a question about Cuddles showing some agression for the first time.
> 
> Twice since she has come home from the hospital she has either growled at us and one time bit my hubby. My husband brought home a bully stick to her and she freaked out about it. He reached over to move her and she bit his hand. Now I have seen other dogs protect their food, and it wasnt the smartest thing for him to touch her while she had the new tresure, but what Im wondering is if she can be trained to not show this agression with her food.
> 
> ...


I'm sooo glad to hear that this is your biggest worry! YEAH to Cuddles for making such a good recovery that you growl now  We were soo worried about you.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

There's some great tips in these two online DogTime articles:




Curb Your Dog's Guarding Behavior 




Dog Guarding





Joy


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks a buch guys, I have read all of the articles mentioned and we will get started. I will also check on the book mentioned,

Allheart you are too sweet to offer yours and I may take you up on that if I cant find it here. One of our book stores is closing and has everything marked down, so I will be checking there. I just bought "The dog whisper" from there and have just started looking at it.

She is such a sweet heart and the growling and biting throws me off. Hopefully we will put an end to the little Alpha Cuddles


----------

